# Fiat 500 Sport for USA is official (pics)



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Modern ones are more reliable then Fiats imported to the US in the '70s.


Of course, that is true of all cars. I guess the big question is relative to other cars currently on the road, has Fiat improved their reliability?



Andrew*Debbie said:


> I owned an 850 spyder,several 124 Spyders a 131 Sedan and a grey market 1986-87 X 1/9. The 850 was a terrible, unsafe and unreliable car that was fun to toss around. The 124s had several serious design flaws. My grey market X 1/9 was better than any pre '82 Fiat I ever saw.


My memory was faulty. It was actually a 128 sedan that I was given as a loaner on one of the numerous occasions when my 124 was in the shop. It had fairly soft springs plus you had to rev the heck out of the engine to get it to move quickly, so driving it was more exciting than its actual speed would indicate.



Andrew*Debbie said:


> Modern Fiats have little in common with the cars they once imported into the US. Most of them are uninteresting economy cars with uninteresting driving dynamics. One or two are spectacularly ugly.


Yup, we had a thread skewering the Multipla some years ago.: puke:



Andrew*Debbie said:


> The 500 is cute and has been successful in Europe. Reviewers say it doesn't drive as well as MINI. That and the hour drive to the nearest dealer kept us from considering one.


A used non-S MINI would be higher on my list of candidate commuter cars than a new 500 (but a used Miata would be cheaper still, and would probably be more reliable and more fun).


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Cliff said:


> I'd prefer leaving a cheap ugly POS parked all day at the train station rather than my beautiful, sleek (and exceptionally well cared for) E46, for example. But then I'd be more inclined to buy an older Miata for $5000 for that purpose than a brand new $15000 econobox.


That would be the perfect function for this car: in addition to the train station, park it at the mall and enjoy an anxiety-free dinner. I stopped bringing my BMW to the mall-makes me too nervous. A shame.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

This car is sooo kawaii! Definitely needs an optional pink color! 
B.t.w, I remember visiting Florida a few months ago (I think it was at the end of May or beginning of June), we were driving from Fort Lauderdale to Naples on I-75 through some swamp area, there was a small rest area that we decided to stop at and on its parking lot there were like 3 Fiat 500's, heavily camouflaged with some kind of black wrap. For some reason I didn't manage to make any photos...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Cliff said:


> Of course, that is true of all cars. I guess the big question is relative to other cars currently on the road, has Fiat improved their reliability?
> 
> A used non-S MINI would be higher on my list of candidate commuter cars than a new 500 (but a used Miata would be cheaper still, and would probably be more reliable and more fun).


In the European rankings Fiat are ok. Depends on which survey you look at. UK surveys include Renault which makes anything look good. 
Americans will probably be disappointed. How people feel about image has a lot to do with it. It will also depend on the quality of the US dealer network.

I'd guess a 500 would be more reliable than a 1st gen MINI. We had a 2006 Miata in the states and have a 2008 MINI now. They both work well as commuter cars for up to 2 people. MINI is more comfortable as a passenger but less fun to drive. MINI is much better for road trips. Not sure what will replace the MINI in 1 1/2 years but it won't be a 500.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The FIAT 500 Abarth is insane. I drove on in Italy a year ago - wow!

I want one, in white, with all the stickers and racing stripes. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> In the European rankings Fiat are ok. Depends on which survey you look at. UK surveys include Renault which makes anything look good.
> Americans will probably be disappointed. How people feel about image has a lot to do with it. It will also depend on the quality of the US dealer network.
> 
> I'd guess a 500 would be more reliable than a 1st gen MINI. We had a 2006 Miata in the states and have a 2008 MINI now. They both work well as commuter cars for up to 2 people. MINI is more comfortable as a passenger but less fun to drive. MINI is much better for road trips. Not sure what will replace the MINI in 1 1/2 years but it won't be a 500.


The Chrysler dealer network will give them a pretty strong base to build on. Hopefully we'll see some Alfa's come our way too.

As far as road trips go, I plan to keep my E46 for as long as it doesn't suffer some catastrophic failure or crash. I just love that car. I recently returned from an 1800 mile trip and it provided fast, comfortable, and economical transportation. I can't ask for more than that from a car.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Patrick said:


> The FIAT 500 Abarth is insane. I drove on in Italy a year ago - wow!
> 
> I want one, in white, with all the stickers and racing stripes. :thumbup:


That's the thing, the Fiat may not be as polished and refined as a Mini, but from reviews it seems to be a blast to drive - something Mini moved away from with gen 2.



Cliff said:


> As far as road trips go, I plan to keep my E46 for as long as it doesn't suffer some catastrophic failure or crash. I just love that car.


Me too, it's the perfect car for me, will never sell it.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Fiat Panda is 2nd in the German ADAC reliablity rankings for 'mini' class cars. 1st place went to the well built Citroen C1 / Peugeot 107 / Toyota Aygo. I didn't see the Fiat 500 in the 2009 survey. Panda shares some parts though. In the 'super mini' class, the MINI is at the top and the Fiat Punto is at the bottom.

Links:

http://www1.adac.de/Auto_Motorrad/p...le.asp?ComponentID=288921&SourcePageID=288970

http://www1.adac.de/Auto_Motorrad/p...en.asp?ComponentID=288964&SourcePageID=288970


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

We're driving a new Fiat Punto here in Germany - only thing smaller than a Ford minivan that Sixt would give me. It's a nice little car, drove it on the Nurburgring yesterday.  It's a gas engine, though from the sound I thought it was a diesel, lol. 

It's world's better than the Punto I had in 2001. However it doesn't feel anything special, like say an Alfa.


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

I take that red Fiat over my chevy rental while i was in CO anytime WTH with that Chevy ??? Going from 0 to 20 in 30 seconds!!!!!!

Drive one and you will understand!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

GiaGiaJa said:


> WTH with that Chevy ??? Going from 0 to 20 in 30 seconds!!!!!!


Looks like one of the miserable cars Daewoo build for GM. Its usually only $2-$4 a day more for an 'intermediate' class. And worth it.


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Looks like one of the miserable cars Daewoo build for GM. Its usually only $2-$4 a day more for an 'intermediate' class. And worth it.


I get there on Sunday of the week that a whole city busy with football and beer festival. All car sold out .... I ended up with "any car" which nobody taking for a ride.

Talking about SOL

Drive one... You will understand.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I love it!

Looks so similar to the old ones which I really only see in Italy these days.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> If people buy that absolute POS Smart car, they will buy this in droves.


I love our Smart. What don't you like about them?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Coconutpete said:


> I love our Smart. What don't you like about them?


Not sure about Chris...

The two Smart ForTwos I've driven both had exceptionally poor build quality. Both were new US dealer showroom stock. One of them had miss matched front seats. Yes, it left the factory with non matching driver's and passenger seats. Both had loose interior panels. Overall they reminded me of how Renault built cars in the 1980's.

This was only two cars. Maybe they were the exception.
Also we really didn't like the transmission.

With a Smart costing about the same as a Ford Fiesta or MINI Start I really don't see any reason to buy one here. For a little more ££ you could get a MINI One. Maybe if we lived in London. Even then I think we'd get something else.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah - I guess you hit the nail on the head with that one. I'm happy w/ the build quality (maybe you just witnessed bad examples?) my only complaint would be that the transmission should react a slight bit faster.

Because of the INSANE car taxes in Denmark, the Smart can actually save you a lot of money - I totally see your point about the difference not being big enough to be worth it here though.

As weird as it sounds ... if I found myself driving the 500 though I would probably be wondering the whole time "What would the Abath feel like?"

And If I was driving the Abath I might be thinking "What else could you have bought for this amount of cash?"


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've just heard the Smart is low quality, and does poorly in crash tests, but don't have any personal knowledge.


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Would be good except for the word "Chrysler."


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris90 said:


> I've just heard the Smart is low quality, and does poorly in crash tests, but don't have any personal knowledge.


check this out...I am mildly impressed...watch it all


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Coconutpete said:


> .
> 
> Because of the INSANE car taxes in Denmark, the Smart can actually save you a lot of money - I totally see your point about the difference not being big enough to be worth it here though.


UK car tax is the same 17.5% VAT charged on just about everything. Car prices here are 'on the road' and include all taxes.

The annual road tax is based on CO2 emissions. MINIs range from the same as a Smart to about £100/year more. Not enough to make a difference.

I can get a brand new MGTF for £12k to £13k on the road. Just one more what else could I be driving...

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2105860.htm

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2010-MG-TF-13...9662540?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a51c055cc

Very slightly used for £11,000

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2010-MG-TF-13...5384689?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a5e9bfe71


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

My aunt had a "fix it again tony" once.

I wouldn't be caught dead driving one of these even if I lived in Europe. I'd much much much sooner take a Pug 207 and retain just a LITTLE dignity. Especially with the mini engine. Better yet a used 1er.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We rented a diesel 207 for about a week and test drove one with the petrol engine shared with the MINI. The 207 is a nice car to drive. Far more practical than a Fiat 500 but not as much fun as our MINI Cooper. The inexpensive 207 is reasonably reliable too. It was our 2nd choice when we bought the MINI. There is also the DS3. Same engines as MINI and 207. I posted photos of the DS3 in this thread

Still more cars I'd rather have than a Smart or Fiat 500.


----------

